# Paph hermannii



## Jorch (Sep 29, 2007)

Couldn't pass on this little gem when I saw it a month ago, it's a miniature, although a bit bigger than my helenae. Not surprising why it's not use often in hybridizing, the color is kinda drab compared to helenae:


----------



## likespaphs (Sep 29, 2007)

i think it's super cool!
i wish they were legal here....


----------



## smartie2000 (Sep 29, 2007)

the pouch stands out on the petal/sepals quite nicely
perhaps it is the shape of the flower the as kept it from being hybridized? but helenae hybrids has still very new, maybe these will be used next for dark blooms...


----------



## SlipperFan (Sep 29, 2007)

Ah, all the hybrids that are yet to be...


----------



## Hien (Sep 30, 2007)

smartie2000 said:


> the pouch stands out on the petal/sepals quite nicely
> perhaps it is the shape of the flower the as kept it from being hybridized? but helenae hybrids has still very new, maybe these will be used next for dark blooms...



I agree that the pink pouch, yellow staminode, red petals & dorsal, plus green top is really nice combination.


----------



## goldenrose (Sep 30, 2007)

I'd take it too, in a heartbeat!


----------



## Rick (Sep 30, 2007)

I have seen one in the US. It had a more ruffly dorsal sepal and the flower was closer in size to henrianum rather than helenae.


----------

